# Rafting NF Payette top to bottom



## Dan McCain (Jul 4, 2012)

Video of our top to bottom run on the NF Payette this summer. Such a great run to go to when everything in the NW dries up. Actually goes pretty well in a raft as long as you make the lines. Nutcracker scares the crap outta me though (went well in the top to bottom run luckily) as the raft line is marginal at best and consequential if the line is not made. A foot or two to far to the right and you bounce the the wall and go into the “nut” and a foot or two to far to the left and you hit a monster hole which sends the raft right to the not. Not a big fan of that one but love the rest of the run!

https://vimeo.com/106784583


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

You went back, what about the shoulder and surgery? Tell me you stayed at that sweet campground again!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Dan
Way to get it done again. Was great watching you two grease it at Jakes. 
I was nervous for you! Good to chat with you again, wish I'd had my cat with me instead of chainsaws.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

really awesome video!! please keep sharing~!!


----------

